# Does anyone here have any experience with the LR Baggs M1 passive?



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I've been curious about this pickup for a while.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I absolutely love mine. It sounds more like acoustic than any other pickup I've tried (mostly piezo undersaddle, but also the baggs I-beam) but has the added bonus of being almost totally immune to feedback. I play with a monitor aimed right at the soundhole in some situations and have no problems. Plus it records very well. I usually use it into an ART tube preamp because it does need the impedance bump to work well into a PA, especially with longish cable runs. Any external preamp I've used has worked well for this purpose, I just happen to have the ART. I don't use the preamp when recording.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

All true, Mr. Matt. It's LR Baggs answer to the "Sunrise" pickup system. IF you don't mind something in your sound hole, or if you really need feedback control, I can highly recommend this.

On some of my clients higher end instruments, I've suggested installing the K&K Pure under the bridgeplate and then wiring a connector to the other terminal on the strap-jack. If you mount the mating connector to the M1 then you can remove it when you don't need it and simply use the K&K, leaving the guitar looking very acoustic. Then if you are in a higher volume situation and need the higher GBF (gain before feedback) you can easily connect the M1 and run a stereo signal with the K&K on one side and the M-1 on the other.

I actually prefer the sound of the K&K to the M-1, but: Horses for Courses!


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I haven't used the M1, although I do have a lot of experience with the Rare Earth model. As Mike has noted, coupling these with another source (I use the K&K PWM) gives a lot of options in controlling the signal.

I have considered replacing the Rare Earth with an M1 on one of my guitars for a specific purpose. Because the M1 has movable (and removable) pole pieces, it would make an excellent candidate for split processing. In my case I want to have the two bottom pole pieces in place, removing the other four. I will send the signal via a split cable to process it through a preamp, eq and pitch/octave shifter. This will allow me to play realistic bass lines when the M1 is activated, or regular guitar by using the K&K only. It could also do both, if the song demanded it (with the RE I can do the former, but not the latter simultaneously). You could also use pole pieces of the higher strings only, and simulate a second, high-strung part. Lots of options.

A couple of pickups, a good switching/routing board and an iphone loaded with Amplitude can create a plethora of live sonic possibilities.


----------



## bluesguitar1972 (Jul 16, 2011)

I've tried the version with the pre amp, and found it wonderfully woody and sensitive, but didn't like the fact that my pick would periodically hit it and make a loud noise... I'm running with the LR Baggs Anthem now. Love it and highly recommend.


----------

